# killer leg workout



## pincrusher (Jun 29, 2005)

had a great leg workout the other day which still has my legs sore.  started with leg presses at a low weight to warm up.  started with 4 plates per side for 2 sets of 20 reps then went to 6 plates then 7,8,9,& finally finished with 10 plates per side for 6 reps.   
was feeling kinda frisky so i decided that instead of doing squats i would do single leg presses instead    lowered the weight back down to 3 plates per side then went to 3.5,4, and finished with 4.5 plates per side doing single leg presses. talk about a killer pump, those last 2 sets were hard as heck to do but i managed to push up 7 repsd at 4 plates & 5 reps per leg at 4.5 plates per side.   had a few people at golds watchin me do this thinkin i was crazy or something cause i was using more weight doing single leg presses then they use with both legs  LOL
after i was done this i went to the leg extension machine and did 6 sets starting at 150lbs and going up to 230lbs.  after i did the leg extensions my legs were cooked.  it was very difficult walking out to my car and i thought i was going to pass out quite a few times.  
notice there were no squats in this workout but i would have to rate this as one of my best altime leg workouts.


----------

